# Muskrat Recipes



## jimdaye (Nov 27, 2004)

Does anyone have any muskrat recipes - I have a access to some rats but I'm not sure what to do with them. I have eaten them down in Monroe - it was kind of like a stew - very tasty..


----------



## LabsRock (Apr 25, 2006)

Only way I have ever had muskrat was basically done like a squirrel recipe. Par boil it until tender and then roll it is some flour and fry it. Tasted good. You can basically just take out the saddle and cook it and by that I mean leaving the back legs attached to the spine with the backstrap on it. A little salt and pepper in the flour and fry it crisp.


----------

